
Ask HN: Diversity Survey - computerlab
1. What stage is your company at in its growth?
(Seed stage, multiple rounds of funding, corporation, SMB, etc.)<p>2. How diverse is your workplace?
(In terms of race, gender, age, education, or whatever parameters you think are important.)<p>3. What does your company do to foster diversity, if anything?
(Hiring practices, outreach, leadership, internal culture...)
======
endswapper
The first two from above don't apply because I am a solo founder in an
unfunded, yet to be launched stage.

For number three, I think the best way to foster diversity is to practice it.
That way it's not empty words, or a checklist item that can be discarded or
ignored. By practicing it, I mean value people, value their perspectives and
make a conscious decision to include the people and their ideas in your
understanding of the company. I think this is difficult as we battle our egos
in the context of opposing or competing ideas or perspectives. However, this
approach only enriches our understanding, which actually improves our own
value to an organization.

If I may suggest a number 4, what about including, "Is diversity a priority,
why or why not?"

